# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: حذف خصوصيت read only بودن يك فايل

## ali682344

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من ميخوام يه كد بنويسم كه فايل رو بررسي كنه اگه read only بود اين خصوصيت رو حذف كنه

از كمكتون ممنون ميشم

----------


## tdkhakpur

از تابع 43h وقفه 21h استفاده کنید.

FileName db "Test.Txt",0, $
mov ah, 43h
lea  dx, FileName
mov cx, خصوصیات
int 21h

بیتهای موجود در cx میتواند برای مشخصه های زیر تغییر پیدا کنید.

0 -> فایل ساده
1 -> فایل خواندنی
2 -> فایل مخفی
4 ->فایل سیستمی

----------


## ali682344

> از تابع 43h وقفه 21h استفاده کنید.
> 
> FileName db "Test.Txt",0, $
> mov ah, 43h
> lea  dx, FileName
> mov cx, خصوصیات
> int 21h
> 
> بیتهای موجود در cx میتواند برای مشخصه های زیر تغییر پیدا کنید.
> ...


دوست عزيز ممنون از پاسخت
 يعني من اگه بخوام خصوصيت رو تغيير بدم بايد اونو داخل cx بريزم
اخه يه كتاب بود كه نوشته بود بايد al مقدارش 1 باشه كه بشه تغييرش داد درسته؟
اگه يه نمونه داشتين خيلي خوب بود 
بازم ممنونم

----------


## tdkhakpur

> يه كتاب بود كه نوشته بود بايد al مقدارش 1 باشه كه بشه تغييرش داد درسته؟


درسته این یکی از پارامترهای اصلی برای اجرای تابع فوق هست و باید قید شود 
کد زیر فایلی به اسم test.txt را برایتان به حالت مخفی در می آورد 

datas segment
    FileName db 'test.txt', 0, '$'
ends
stack segment
    db 128 dup(0)
ends
code segment
start:
; set segment registers:
    assume cs:code, ds: datas, ss:stack
    mov ax, datas
    mov ds, ax
    ;---------------------------
    mov ah, 43h
    mov al, 1
    lea dx, FileName
    mov cx, 2
    int 21h
    ;1 -> Read Only
    ;2 -> Hiden
    ;4 ->System
    ;---------------------------
    mov ax, 4c00h ; exit to operating system.
    int 21h
ends
end start ; set entry point and stop the assembl

----------

